

Ask HN: What's next? - beshrkayali

Hey,<p>A couple of months ago, I created a new bookmarking service (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;anunnaki.me) as an experiment. Here&#x27;s more about the idea and how the service works: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;is.gd&#x2F;ySjKxM (Alternatively, you can watch this video for quicker introduction: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;is.gd&#x2F;GqgXsW).<p>Till now, here&#x27;s what I&#x27;ve got:
- Around 60 active alpha testers whom I have chosen carefully to test the system.
- Around 500 on the waiting list, 200 of which have shared their comments on why they would like to use it and how it could help them in their daily activities.
- +19000 Saved Bookmarks (from the 60 active users).
- I&#x27;m getting 50 new waiting list signups on average every month.<p>There are many ways the can be improved and I&#x27;ve received some amazingly detailed feedback from people currently using Anunnaki that I would very much like to implement in the system.<p>As I&#x27;m fairly new to this (this is the first project that I work on that gets this much traction). What&#x27;s the best, most logical, next step?<p>Notes: 1) I&#x27;m doing this part time. 2) I don&#x27;t live in the US.<p>Thanks!
======
simonpure
You could start charging a subscription fee for the service. This should help
you find out very quickly how much people are willing to spend and therefore
how much value your service adds. You don't necessarily need funding from a
third party if your project is self-sustaining. Give it a shot and you might
be surprised.

------
Robby2012
No monetization plan, part time work, difficult to find talent to help with
the growth because of money... what if you made it open source? You would get
really talented guys helping you with the project for free. You can win some
money using donations.

~~~
beshrkayali
I have considered this and ultimately this is going to be the plan if nothing
materializes over the next few months :)

------
Sealy
Looks like an interesting concept. What are your project's goals? Are you
hoping to make money out of it because I can't think of many ways you could
monetize something like this.

~~~
beshrkayali
I have nothing specific or concrete yet monetization wise, but I think fermium
would work fine. Having a paid plan with additional features would be the
simplest way to go about this I think.

In terms of goals, I would like to get funding for this. Problem is that
accelerators or funders in MENA (where I live) are not that mature yet and
finding talent to help with the growth of this project would be extremely
difficult.

~~~
Sealy
Its difficult to get funding or backing from a VC if there is no business
sense to the project.

Think of some way of monetizing the product. Usually this is by selling the
product, or by using the data collected to sell? That could potentially work.

